# Desktopicon mit komischen Eigenschaften



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Ja, ja, ich gehe hier vielen auf den Keks... Aber ich bin halt ein PC-Dummy auf Abwegen.

Neues Problem:

Icon eines dialers auf dem Desktop - Rechtsklick - Sense... Nur noch blauer Windowsbildschirm. Nachdem ich mir das mehrmals angekuckt habe (strg/alt/entf zeigt "CPU-Auslastung 100%", keine auffälligen Prozesse), kam ich auf die Idee, im Taskmanager (das einzige, was noch greifbar ist) "ausführen" und "explorer.exe" zu machen.

Dann läuft das System wieder halbwegs und ich kann auch wieder mit XP arbeiten, aber fast alle taskbaricons sind weg und der GHz-Rechner dümpelt wie'n C64...

Was kann das sein??? Auch abstruse Tipps sind willkommen...


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Ich kann Dir mal ne Debian-CD brennen... *duck*


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Lösch das Icon halt einfach. Linke Maustaste drauf und auf der Tastatur auf ENTF drücken. Falls das nichts hilft, dann hilft meist das Entfernen des ShellIconCache.

http://www.edv-tipp.de/docs/Icon_cache.htm

Geht alles schneller und unkomplizierter als Linux aufspielen


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Geht alles schneller und unkomplizierter als Linux aufspielen


Auf nem Mittelklasse-Rechner ist Debian in ca. 35 Minuten lauffähig installiert. Und das über DSL. Mal gespannt, wie lange er sucht


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Hmm,

Was heißt 'lauffähig'? DOS in der Version 1.0 war auch 'lauffähig' ...

Letztens hat sich bei mir einer beschwert, dass einer der Content Scanner sein Linux Kernel-Download wie einen Virus verschluckt hat. :lol:


----------



## technofreak (24 März 2004)

In einer der letzten c´t s gabs Knoppix als Zugabe, CD anbooten , nach 5 Minuten komplett lauffähig 
mit DSL Anbindung. Wer bietet mehr?

tf


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,
> 
> Was heißt 'lauffähig'?


Das System bootet reproduzierbar, Mailserver, Datenbank, FTP- und Webserver sind installiert, alles weitere ist mit einem einzigen Befehl nachinstallierbar, System ist grundkonfiguriert.


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mailserver, Datenbank, FTP- und Webserver sind installiert ...


Ein Normalnutzer benötigt wohl ehr eine Benutzeroberfläche, mit der er 'loslegen' kann (abgesehen davon, dass bei Windows XP ein Web-, FTP und virtueller SMTP Server mitgeliefert wird, und ein Datenbankserver kostenlos nachinstallierbar ist).


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Wenn Du den Webserver und die Datenbank weglässt, läuft in der Zeit auch die grafische Oberfläche


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> In einer der letzten c´t s gabs Knoppix als Zugabe, CD anbooten , nach 5 Minuten komplett lauffähig
> mit DSL Anbindung. Wer bietet mehr?
> 
> tf



Zwar keine "echte" Antwort (ich will das Dingens ja nicht loshaben, nur wissen, wieso es mein XP lähmen kann), aber mal wieder das Thema "Knoppix"... Beim letzten Mal bekam ich mein DSL nicht hin, aber vielleicht sollte ich's mal wieder probieren.

Außerdem steht inzwischen (meine arme Registry ist vor lauter ieloaders schon ganz kirre) sowieso ein "Neuanfang" an, wieso also nicht (@heiko) debian?

Gibt's das bei isoorg? (oder gibts die Seite nimmer?) 

[ironie an]
ach wie schön war das Leben ohne Dialeritis, als ich noch nach anderen Dingen im Internet suchte als blöden Forenbeiträgen zum Thema "Herr von G äußert sich zur admin-c einer Uniprocom/Consul-Info-Seite ...
[ironie aus]


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Debian Linux gibt es bei Debian Linux:
http://www.de.debian.org/distrib/


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

Wenn Du aber ein einfach zu konfigurierendes System haben willst, dann lege ich Dir SuSE nahe.


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2004)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum du ein Dialericon unbedingt beibehalten willst. Für das Verhalten gibt es neben dem Shelliconcache noch eine weitere Ursache:

Weder der absolute noch der relative Pfad zu der durch das Icon verknüpften Ressource sind gültig. Oder anders herum: Der Shortcut deutet ins Nirvana. Dann versucht Windows den hinterlegten UNC Pfad aufzulösen (Link Tracking). Wenn da nix ist, weil es zB die Freigabe nicht mehr gibt, dann wartet Windows den Timeout ab und bis zu diesem Augenblickt - Ende des Timeouts - rührt sich nicht viel. Das Gleiche passiert, wenn der Link auf die Festplatte deutet und die Zieldatei beschädigt ist.

Wenn es ein HTTP Link ins Internet ist, dann ruft Windows den Standardbrowser auf. Reagiert der nicht, dann sieht das auch so aus.

http://winfaq.redirectme.net/OperatingSystems/Windows/Windows_2000/explorer/nodrives.asp

Welcher Prozess beansprucht denn die 100% CPU Auslastung?


----------



## cicojaka (25 März 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum du ein Dialericon unbedingt beibehalten willst.



Ich hab doch nur gesagt, dass das Löaschen nicht das Problem ist, sondern die Klärung der Frage, warum mein XP spinnt, wenn ich darauf einen rechtsklick mache...




			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Weder der absolute noch der relative Pfad zu der durch das Icon verknüpften Ressource sind gültig. Oder anders herum: Der Shortcut deutet ins Nirvana. (...)



Da muss ich mir wohl noch einmal mein Video ankucken, aber wahrscheinlich ist also die Ursache harmlos...


Vielen Dank einstweilen



cj
Chaosforscher


----------



## Der Genervte (25 März 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum du ein Dialericon unbedingt beibehalten willst. Für das Verhalten gibt es neben dem Shelliconcache noch eine weitere Ursache:
> 
> Weder der absolute noch der relative Pfad zu der durch das Icon verknüpften Ressource sind gültig. Oder anders herum: Der Shortcut deutet ins Nirvana. Dann versucht Windows den hinterlegten UNC Pfad aufzulösen (Link Tracking). Wenn da nix ist, weil es zB die Freigabe nicht mehr gibt, dann wartet Windows den Timeout ab und bis zu diesem Augenblickt - Ende des Timeouts - rührt sich nicht viel. Das Gleiche passiert, wenn der Link auf die Festplatte deutet und die Zieldatei beschädigt ist.
> 
> ...



Sorry, wird aber nur bedingt die richtige Antwort sein.
Der Schlüssel liegt gerade in der 100%-Auslastung.
Wenn man sich die Eigenschaften einer Datei oder eines Links ansehen will, werden reichlich Infos gesammelt - gibts dabei Probs wird bis zum timeout probiert - soweit schon korrekt.
Nur verursacht das keine 100%-Auslastung bzw. das das "Teil" nicht mehr nutzbar ist (außer TM).
Warscheinlich wird ein Teil in einer Endlosschleife verlinkt sein.
Einfach mal ne Weile warten, oder die Speicherauslastung beobachten. Je nach Speichergröße (sammt Swap) sollte dann ein "Out of memory" kommen.
Ist ein einfacher Trick, um neugierige Scriptkiddy's den Einblick in eine Datei zu erschweren.


----------



## Counselor (25 März 2004)

@Genervter

da muß ich dir Recht geben. Die 100% CPU Auslastung deutet auf eine Endlosschleife hin. Allerdings hatte ich ehr darauf getippt, dass es sich um einen beschädigten Weblink handelt, der den Explorer in eine Endlosschleife jagt.


----------

